# Pumpkin Ale



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

So I just finished my first pumpkin ale of the season, delish. Sorry about the Rachel Rae-ism. 
What is your favorite brand of pumpkin ale if you are a fan?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I went with other - my fav is Weyerbacher's Imperial Pumpkin Ale.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

So far I've only tried Saranack. I still have half a case in the basement.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I love shipyard pumpkinhead. My favorite though is Boston Beer Work's pumpkinhead ale. It's very similar to the Weyerbacher offering, but slightly better (IMO). Unfortunately, if you don't live near boston you'll never get a chance to try it.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm, I see an in depth tasting session this weekend! I'll have to get back to you with my vote.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Beer Works !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I buy Shipyard and one other brand every year. The other brand changes the next year because nothing has beat Shipyard yet. 

Yeah, Pyro, Beerworks has a good Pumpkin beer, but they don't bottle it for stores. They should though.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Had to go with "Other"...Dogfish Head's Punkin' Ale is my fave! Close second would be Post Road's, though.


----------



## Eon (Apr 23, 2007)

The poll wouldn't let me vote, but while I love the Dogfish Head Punkin' , the Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin, and Post Road, the one I most look forward to each year is Souther Tier's Pumking. Truly amazing.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Shipyard, Saranack, Sea Dog, Blue Moon and Smuttynose are my favs so far.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

buffalo bills


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Just had Lake Front Pumpkin Lager. Right out of the refrigerator it was "bitey" with no discernable pumpkin pie flavor. Once warmed to about 50 degrees, it became a rather nice lager, with an aftertaste of nutmug and cinnamon. At room temp, it had a strong, almost overpowering nutmeg flavor.

Verdict: Lagers do not make good pumpkin beers. Stick to the ales!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

just drank a bunch of blue moon "harvest ale" and my favorite buffalo bills "pumpkin ale"
blue moon can not compete. It was good but (just like the post above) not very pumkiny piey. Buffalo bills is very nutmegy.


----------

